# iOS Camera for OBS Studio



## wtsnz (Mar 30, 2018)

wtsnz submitted a new resource:

iOS Camera for OBS Studio - Use your iPhone camera as a video source in OBS Studio



> If you've ever wanted to use your iPhone camera as a video input to stream using OBS Studio, this has got you covered.
> This plugin streams video over a wired USB connection to your Mac & PC, which eliminates the delay that some comparative wireless solutions introduce.
> 
> Start the accompanying iOS app, which you can get from the iOS App Store (_$10 USD_), plug in your device and begin streaming!
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Andrew Pealock (Apr 1, 2018)

Any chance we will see front facing camera options? Loving the plugin and app so far, excited to see how it develops.


----------



## wtsnz (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey Andrew,
Thanks, that's awesome to hear! 
And yes, front camera streaming is something I definitely do plan on adding to the app in the near future.


----------



## Andrew Pealock (Apr 2, 2018)

Perfect, thanks for the quick reply. I’ll definitely be passing on the word to some of my friends!


----------



## VIesturs (Apr 17, 2018)

Bought an app.
Well. i keep geting crashes. 
i have 64 OBS and 64 win.
iphone 6s
windows 10

added last 3 crash reports.
It worked only one time for 2 seconds. Have to say - quality and lag delay is really good.
what are my options here?


----------



## wtsnz (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey Vlestures, 

Thanks for giving it a go, and I'm sorry you've not had a great experience! 
Thanks for the crash reports, looks like there is an exception happening that hasn't been caught. I'll take a look and let you know what I find.


----------



## wtsnz (Apr 17, 2018)

I've also just released v1.2.0 of the app that allows you to stream with the devices' front facing camera. It's handy if you can mount the device above your displays and want to see your face!


----------



## xsmashx88x (Apr 25, 2018)

wtsnz have you thought about doing a stand alone app also for this? to be used in other programs would be damn nice.... like what you have done with this.

also any chance you can add like a focus/manual focus option?


----------



## Alejandro Perez Morales (Apr 25, 2018)

I can use only the camera, or i can share all my screen? facetime for example?


----------



## wtsnz (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey xsmashx88x,
This was my original intention, and I did look into it a little while ago before I came across OBS Studio. Due to lack of driver documentation anywhere, I struggled to get it off the ground. I'm still working on improvements for this app, and then I'll look into it again.

Alejandro,
The app only allows you to stream your devices camera's right now.
However, on my list of things to investigate is the ability to stream your iOS devices' screen to OBS (_you can do this without Camera for OBS Studio, but in my experience it's got a delay of about 2 seconds - which isn't fun when audio sync is important_) but I've got a few things to improve in the app before I get to this.

Thanks, hope that answers your questions


----------



## tylerqhaas (Apr 29, 2018)

OBS drops connection to iOS Camera app when switching away to a different scene. It does seem to reconnect after switching back to the iOS Camera scene but there is a 1 second freeze while it reconnects.

Is this how it is intended to behave? Is there a way to keep the connection active while switched to another scene?

---
MacOS 10.13.4 High Sierra
OBS 21.1.1
iPhone SE


----------



## ALLCAPSMACTEP (Apr 30, 2018)

I left a review for you in the US app store. Tsk-tsk to the one stars. :-/

Two things I would like to see (I'm using macOS):

1) The camera resync when the lightning cable is unplugged, or the app is closed. Right now you have to add a new source every time in order for it to work, sometimes two sources because the first source won't work.

2) The ability to use two cameras would be very nice. It flickers between both cameras now if you use two iOS devices and two sources.

Besides that, I would love if you made a blog about the challenges of creating a plugin and source for OBS studio. I know just compiling the project is a challenge, and all of the plugin documentation if for the old OBS.


----------



## wtsnz (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey Tylerqhaas,

Thanks for the feedback! Honestly, I haven't used the scenes feature of OBS Studio so I hadn't experienced that issue. I've added an issue on Trello to remind me to change the behavior and leave the connection going once initially connected. I will look at adding a preference option for this.

ALLCAPSMACTEP,
Thanks for the review, much appreciated! Part of the perks of the app store - it's hard to support customers when they simply leave a review as there is no way to contact them!

1 - I'm not too sure what you mean by camera resync? Do you mean reconnect? If so, _interesting_, I've not experienced this myself as the connection does resume when I plug the camera in and out, and when I background the app and resume it. _Hmmm_..

2 - Yeah, it's only designed with a single camera in mind right now.. Multi-camera support is something that's come up a few times, so it's now on the backlog

And I love the idea of writing about making a plugin! I will certainly look into it.


Thanks for the messages!


----------



## ALLCAPSMACTEP (May 1, 2018)

What details can I provide to help you debug?

I'm running 21.1.1 OBS, and macOS 10.3.3. My Macbook is 2014, and I'm connecting directly with a new genuine Apple lightning cable and an iPhone 8 Plus. You will need to create a new source if you unplug the cable. I can make a video if needed. I'm pretty busy, so apologies if it is some days before replying. 

P.S. I loved your blog on the Chewie clone. I use Ableton Live too and got me inspired again. I'm into the vocal manipulation, looping and sound effects, not so much composition so loved it. It's like a Push for guitar players.


----------



## wtsnz (May 16, 2018)

Hi people!

Over the last month or so, I've been hard at work and I'm pleased to say that I've just released v2.0.0 of the iOS App and the OBS Studio Plugin, along with a shiny new website. 

It's fixed a number of issues that people have raised to me on here, and via email:

- Changing scenes no longer disconnects from the device
- Adds tap to focus, pinch to zoom - just like the Camera.app
- Ability to configure multiple devices for multi-camera streams
- And I believe that I've fixed the most common crash!

If you have been using the app, and you have automatic updates enabled, you will have to update the plugin before it will connect to OBS Studio. 

Can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## ALLCAPSMACTEP (May 19, 2018)

Works great, nice solution on the two camera front.

There's one bug on iPad that's pretty weird. Perhaps it's a typo somewhere for the iPad view. I have an iPad 10.5 and when you turn the device into landscape, the screen is stretched, and rotated by 90 degrees. This bug does not appear on iPhone 8 Plus, and the output in OBS is correct.


----------



## wtsnz (May 19, 2018)

Awesome, thanks!

Interesting... Thanks for bringing it to my attention, I'll investigate :)


----------



## mikert2010 (May 20, 2018)

I just found this app and plugin and I tested this on my 3 iphones, first my 5, then my 5s and finally my 7+. The 7+ worked perfectly. The 5 and 5s both suffered from the same issues where the app was showing that 1-2 m/s were being transferred but, the video being displayed on my Windows 10 PC looked like streaks of stagnate video for the top half of the frame and the bottom half was refreshing at around 10-5 fps. I tried a number of resolutions on each phone and some worked as described above and some did not work at all.

If I was planning on using my 5 and 5s for stationary cameras, do you think I would have better luck running the 1.x version of the pluggin? I don't want you to labor over backwards compatibility when what you have with 2.0 is such an excellent piece of software... 

Thanks for what you have done here. This capability has come up in conversation many times "wouldn't it be cool if I could just use my iPhone as a webcam?"


----------



## wtsnz (May 20, 2018)

Hey Mikert2010,

Thanks for the comments! 
I'm glad it's half working for you.. you're not alone with the streaky video issue - I think it's the last major issue that effects a small number of people/devices that I've not been able to reproduce. 
If you haven't seen (or for people reading this) there is an issue on the GitHub repository for the plugin with and example screenshot (assuming it's the same as what you're experiencing) https://github.com/wtsnz/obs-ios-camera-source/issues/3

Version 1.x.x of the plugin isn't compatible with version 2.x.x of the iOS App - I had to make some tweaks to the protocol to allow multiple devices to work, hence the increase in major versions so quickly. The streaky video issue you've experienced on the 5 and 5s also effected v1.x.x so I don't believe it would be any different to v2.

I'll unpack my iPhone 5 and try and reproduce the issue. I have been, and intend to continue to get to the bottom of this issue, as it is quite annoying!

Thanks,
Will


----------



## travisham (May 22, 2018)

Question before I buy: does this allow for both video+*audio* from the iPhone as well? I've been able to use a different app that brings in a clean full-screen view of my iPhone's camera to OBS, but OBS doesn't see it as an audio source, and using Apple's Audio MIDI Setup on my Mac to utilize my iPhone's audio shuts off it's use of video. Thanks in advance for your help on this!


----------



## wtsnz (May 22, 2018)

Hey Travisham,

Right now the app only streams the video from the iOS device, no audio.

I’ll add it to the list of things to look into, you’re the first person to ask about it. 

Cheers


----------



## travisham (May 23, 2018)

wtsnz said:


> Hey Travisham,
> 
> Right now the app only streams the video from the iOS device, no audio.
> 
> ...



If/when this comes to be a feature I'd be eager to try it out! I have 2 reasons why I would find this helpful:

1. On a small scale, I never stop being surprised by the quality of audio from the humble iPhone mic, and I could see this being helpful for quick projects.
2. On a larger scale, I'm using OBS to stream the services at out church. We use a Canon DSLR as our primary close shot, my iPhone as our secondary wide shot, slides are brought in via NDI, and audio comes direct from the sound board. The audio situation is less than ideal as the mix going to OBS for streaming is identical to what's coming through FOH, and thus missing out on the ambience of the room, the sound of the congregation's voice, and instruments with a lot stage volume are barely audible since they don't need to be turned up much from FOH. To solve this, I need to get an additional audio source for an ambient mic. Assuming it's possible, using the mic already built into my iPhone seems like it could be a good solution for adding a bit of ambience from the room underneath the board mix.

Thanks again!


----------



## EveningStarNM (Jun 7, 2018)

How can I disable auto-exposure and auto-focus. I'd assumed that when I tap on a focus point and the indicator switches from "Auto" to "POI AE/AF" that they would be disabled, but both settings persist in changing the brightness whenever it senses a significant change in the scene. I'm shooting  from above over 18"x24" area on my workbench on black background, and it's quite annoying to see the brightness changing when I move my hand out of the scene.


----------



## EveningStarNM (Jun 8, 2018)

EveningStarNM said:


> How can I disable auto-exposure and auto-focus.



Oops! Never mind. I found that it works the same way as the default Apple app: To disable auto-exposure and auto-focus, tap and HOLD for a second.

But now I have a new question. I'd like to use this on Linux Mint. Does anyone have any tips for building this plugin on Linux? cmake is obviously required. Are there any other requirments for the build environment?


----------



## P.J. (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi there, 

trying to use this for streaming on a cam site but there i am having major lagging issues, wondering if i am not entering the settings properly? can you help?


----------



## Danklim (Jul 1, 2018)

Can this app work to stream the iphone screen or just the camera?

Also can it send video to resolume avenue instead of OBS?


----------



## Col (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi,
I bought the OBS Camera App for IOS when it was on version 2.0.0 and it worked really well with my iPhone X and my iPhone 6.

I haven't used OBS for a little while and today I tried to connect both my X and 6 to OBS and they aren't connecting. I just keep getting the 'Waiting for connection' message.

I've followed the instructions about force quitting the app etc. I've even gone as far as re-installing OBS, iTunes and the windows plugin as well as re-install the app on both phones.

The iPhone 6 is still on version 2.0.0 and the iPhone X is on 2.1.0.

Do you know of anything else that could be stopping the app from connecting to OBS?

Cheers,
Col


----------



## KennethHolland (Jul 8, 2018)

I just purchased the app today and I have the same issue: 'Waiting for connection'

I'm using an iPhone 8.

I've tried everything.

Kenneth


----------



## KennethHolland (Jul 9, 2018)

Does anyone know if Will checks this anymore?

I just bought the app and it doesn't work.

Kenneth


----------



## P.J. (Jul 10, 2018)

KennethHolland said:


> Does anyone know if Will checks this anymore?
> 
> I just bought the app and it doesn't work.
> 
> Kenneth


yup - he got back to


Danklim said:


> Can this app work to stream the iphone screen or just the camera?
> 
> Also can it send video to resolume avenue instead of OBS?


just the camera- if you want to  stream  the screen choose ‘video capture device’ in ‘Source’ (hit the + button and it should be the option third from  the bottom).
hope that helps!


----------



## wgp123 (Jul 13, 2018)

Quality absolutely terrible, feed continuously flashes and flickers, really poor. Idea nice but the App itself obviously needs a lot of development work before you could even consider using it. Right now its unusable and really isn't a viable option for the stated purpose. But keep going with it and see where you get to.


----------



## Dernebo (Jul 21, 2018)

I have bought the app and it looks really promising. Quality is totally ok and everything looks ok in OBS with my two camera angles. I have an iPhone7 Plus and the internal iSight camera in my iMac. When I set everything up it looks fine, but when I start to stream to Youtube the iPhone7Plus starts to lag. Even in OBS I can see the lag between the cameras. And it gets more and more delay. Everything looks ok when I stop streaming and both cameras is synced again. If I change to the view with the iSight camera it looks ok. 
Any idea of what might cause this?


----------



## PrOd NB (Aug 10, 2018)

Is there anyway to have this plugin on stream labs obs studio?


----------



## wtsnz (Aug 12, 2018)

wtsnz updated iOS Camera for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Add Audio Support



> - Add audio support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## wtsnz (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey people! 

I am still alive - I've been settling into my new country, and have been busy working on new features! The latest version (v2.4.0) of the app has many improvements to the way you select resolution, frame rate & I've also (by popular demand) added Wireless support via the NewTek NDI protocol! This allows us to use the app in many more applications too.

Here are some answers to your questions..



Danklim said:


> Can this app work to stream the iphone screen or just the camera?
> 
> Also can it send video to resolume avenue instead of OBS?



This app streams what front and rear cameras. You can stream the display natively by plugging in your device into your mac and adding a new video source - the iOS device will show up and you can broadcast what you see on screen.

The app now supports wireless streaming via the NewTek NDI protocol which Resolume supports! So yes. (NewTek NDI works over USB when connected to an OSX machine too - not Windows)




Col said:


> Hi,
> I bought the OBS Camera App for IOS when it was on version 2.0.0 and it worked really well with my iPhone X and my iPhone 6.
> 
> I haven't used OBS for a little while and today I tried to connect both my X and 6 to OBS and they aren't connecting. I just keep getting the 'Waiting for connection' message.
> ...



Col, have you tried the latest versions of the plugin and the app?



KennethHolland said:


> Does anyone know if Will checks this anymore?
> 
> I just bought the app and it doesn't work.
> 
> Kenneth



Hey Kenneth, I'm sorry you've ran into an issue! Is this still happening with the latest versions?




wgp123 said:


> Quality absolutely terrible, feed continuously flashes and flickers, really poor. Idea nice but the App itself obviously needs a lot of development work before you could even consider using it. Right now its unusable and really isn't a viable option for the stated purpose. But keep going with it and see where you get to.



Sounds like you've ran into the only bug I'm aware of. This only affects iPhone 5, iPad Air & iPad 3 as far as I am aware. I do not have a fix - other than using the NDI output, if that is an option for you. I'd recommend that you ask Apple for a refund if it doesn't help :) And again, I'm sorry.



Dernebo said:


> I have bought the app and it looks really promising. Quality is totally ok and everything looks ok in OBS with my two camera angles. I have an iPhone7 Plus and the internal iSight camera in my iMac. When I set everything up it looks fine, but when I start to stream to Youtube the iPhone7Plus starts to lag. Even in OBS I can see the lag between the cameras. And it gets more and more delay. Everything looks ok when I stop streaming and both cameras is synced again. If I change to the view with the iSight camera it looks ok.
> Any idea of what might cause this?



Hey Dernebo, I noticed this myself and made some tweaks to the latest version of the plugin. If this continues to happen, I'd recommend using a lower framerate or resolution as it sounds like your computer might be struggling to decode the video from the iPhone, and then encode the stream to output to YouTube.




PrOd NB said:


> Is there anyway to have this plugin on stream labs obs studio?



Other than using the Wireless NewTek NDI output in the app, no. As far as I am aware they do not have any third party plugin ecosystem that allows developers to extend Streamlabs like we can with OBS Studio.


----------



## Dernebo (Aug 22, 2018)

wtsnz said:


> Hey people!
> Hey Dernebo, I noticed this myself and made some tweaks to the latest version of the plugin. If this continues to happen, I'd recommend using a lower framerate or resolution as it sounds like your computer might be struggling to decode the video from the iPhone, and then encode the stream to output to YouTube.



Hi. You were right. It was ofcause the resolution that was too high for my streaming-computer. After that everything worked perfectly with no lag at all. 

...until I installed the last update of OBS (22.0.1). ;) The iOS Camera option disappeared after upgrade. Any info on that? I guess the plugin is in need of an update?


----------



## wtsnz (Aug 22, 2018)

Dernebo said:


> Hi. You were right. It was ofcause the resolution that was too high for my streaming-computer. After that everything worked perfectly with no lag at all.
> 
> ...until I installed the last update of OBS (22.0.1). ;) The iOS Camera option disappeared after upgrade. Any info on that? I guess the plugin is in need of an update?



Awesome, good to hear that it's now working :)

I managed to sneak out an update to fix the issue with the new version of OBS Studio last night. You can download the new version from github here.


----------



## Dernebo (Aug 22, 2018)

wtsnz said:


> Awesome, good to hear that it's now working :)
> 
> I managed to sneak out an update to fix the issue with the new version of OBS Studio last night. You can download the new version from github here.



And now it is working flawlessly again!. ;) Thanks a lot for a great plugin. I noticed there was some problems with using iPhone 5s, but with my iPhone7 Plus, it is five big stars from me. ;)


----------



## ajay836018 (Sep 18, 2018)

wtsnz said:


> Hey xsmashx88x,
> This was my original intention, and I did look into it a little while ago before I came across OBS Studio. Due to lack of driver documentation anywhere, I struggled to get it off the ground. I'm still working on improvements for this app, and then I'll look into it again.
> 
> Alejandro,
> ...



There is an app called lonely screen for you windows computer, you get the app and connect screen mirror from your iOS device, then you can simply do a window capture and customize of the window in obs. You can have as many window captures as you want. I use this with a iPhone png pic, overlay the window capture and it looks like my iPhone is right on the screen.


----------



## Tink (Sep 26, 2018)

So I installed the app and the NDI plugin for OBS, and I get a connection but no video/audio in OBS, the source is just blank. Tried changing bandwidth and resolution settings but no dice. Any idea what's up? I have tried both dualband and 5GHz, my WiFi connection is fine in both cases.


----------



## KennethHolland (Oct 12, 2018)

I am getting 'Waiting for Connection' again.

I updated iphone to ios12 but it was doing it on 11.

Anyone have the same issue now?


----------



## Robertsmania (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm really excited to have found this, and hope it will work in the system I've put together for live streaming motorsports.  I've been looking for a better forward facing camera (been using a standard webcam).  My goal has been to find something that supports tethered Live View or RTSP over USB to OBS.  Most action cameras do not support that kind of connection and I'm not enthusiastic about WiFi video  and I already know the iPhone does a good job.

Here's how things are looking now.  The webcam keeps trying to auto focus (even though I turn that off in its settings) and doesn't handle motion and drastic changes in lighting well.





For offline videos I strap an iPhone to the rearview mirror and use an app called TrackAddict to record video and telemetry data.  This is what those videos look like with the fancy overlays.





I am already using an iPhone with an old unlimited data plan as a USB modem and could mount that phone to also be the forward facing camera.

Do you know if your app will work when the phone is also using the USB connection as a tethered network hotspot?


----------



## pigtigg (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi. This is my second attempt to install and run the IOS camera for OBS. Regardless of what I do I can't get OBS to see my iphone 7 plus. I have restarted my computer, OBS, my iphone, the OBS app, disconnected leads, started new sources up every time, checked USB is checked, etc etc. Still no joy. Some help please. I'm running on Windows 10.


----------



## pigtigg (Nov 25, 2018)

KennethHolland said:


> I am getting 'Waiting for Connection' again.
> 
> I updated iphone to ios12 but it was doing it on 11.
> 
> Anyone have the same issue now?




Yes me too. I so want this to work!


----------



## EricP (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm loving the app so far!  It's great to use my old phone as a high quality webcam.   I only have one issue that I cant seem to figure out.

When I change scenes in OBS  (I set up for different two camera perspectives) the iphone freezes up.   If i switch back to the original scene, its still working there.  Even if I refresh the phone in settings, it will work for on the preview screen but when I click "ok" it freezes again.   Is there an issue with switching scenes or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## shock_X_trooper (Dec 29, 2018)

can you please add mirror view option in this plugin. So far this is the best software ive used.


----------



## Cravenv (Dec 31, 2018)

pigtigg said:


> Yes me too. I so want this to work!


Me too! I can get it to work with one of my iPhone 6, but not the other one. And I cannot find any difference in the settings between the two phones.


----------



## EricP (Jan 1, 2019)

travisham said:


> Question before I buy: does this allow for both video+*audio* from the iPhone as well? I've been able to use a different app that brings in a clean full-screen view of my iPhone's camera to OBS, but OBS doesn't see it as an audio source, and using Apple's Audio MIDI Setup on my Mac to utilize my iPhone's audio shuts off it's use of video. Thanks in advance for your help on this!



Yep! Sure does!   Using OBS  make sure you mute one of the mics (wither phone or camera) or you'll get a video with double echo sound.


----------



## justinr424 (Jan 4, 2019)

pigtigg said:


> Hi. This is my second attempt to install and run the IOS camera for OBS. Regardless of what I do I can't get OBS to see my iphone 7 plus. I have restarted my computer, OBS, my iphone, the OBS app, disconnected leads, started new sources up every time, checked USB is checked, etc etc. Still no joy. Some help please. I'm running on Windows 10.


I'm on the same boat. I just paid for this app and ill be pretty bummed out if this doesn't work out. Has anyone figured this out yet?


----------



## Robertsmania (Jan 8, 2019)

Is the developer still supporting this app?

@wtsnz


----------



## runecarlsen (Jan 13, 2019)

Is there anyway to have the video in OBS to show landscape mode?


----------



## wtsnz (Jan 13, 2019)

Robertsmania said:


> Is the developer still supporting this app?
> 
> @wtsnz



Yes, when I have the time! I've been away for December, but now I'm back in the flow of things.



runecarlsen said:


> Is there anyway to have the video in OBS to show landscape mode?



Yes, this is automatic depending on the orientation of the device. Make sure that the orientation lock is disabled on your iOS Device and then rotate the phone while running the app.

____________________

As for everyone else experiencing connection issues. I don't know what to say other than make to follow the connections steps exactly. It can be a little fiddly sometimes - something I'm looking at improving. Also if you're on Windows, make sure to have installed iTunes (and have restarted afterwards).

*If you're using the USB connection method*, I would try
1. unplug the iOS device, 
2. force quit the OBS Camera App on the iOS Device,
3. open the OBS Camera App again,
4. and then plug the device back in.


----------



## runecarlsen (Jan 13, 2019)

My mistake, i only installed the app on the phone, not the package on mac :) now, works great! :) Thanks!


----------



## wtsnz (Jan 14, 2019)

wtsnz updated iOS Camera for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Fixed video distortion issues



> *Fixed:* Video distortion issue that affected some iOS devices that were a few years old.
> 
> Update to version 2.4.0 of the plugin to get the fix.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pt21 (Jan 26, 2019)

I bought the ios studio app. I'm using a iphone X , when I plug it into my computer and run the apps the starting picture is turned on it side. I'm trying to record in landscape mode / the phone is horizontal on a stand. I'm assuming this would be the best recording mode for youtube not vertical, correct?

2. Whenever I rotate the video to be the correct side up under transform - rotate 90 ccw, and then record its not full screen and there are black bars all around the video. If i click Control + F to make it full screen it unrotates the video back to the original which the video is turned on its side. How do I get it to record in full screen in portrait mode? - EDIT I belive I fixed the orientation issue by just rotating the iphone and then the obs studio software figured it out. If its in landscape mode is the picture zoomed in by default? If so is there a way to unzoom it?

3. I'm not doing any streaming just recording for youtube. Should the encoder be hardware (qsv) or software x264, or software x264 low cpu usage increases file size? I'm just wanting the best picture possible. What should the bitrate be for an iphone X I have it at 10,000

4. are there any recommended obs settings for iphone 10 or higher somewhere I can look at? I'm on a pc computer.

Thank you!


----------



## dungi (Jan 30, 2019)

Can you add Potrait Mode? That would be awesome.


----------



## MaxTrev (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi Will (or anyone else who can help!),
Any suggestions...
I have a Win10 HP Elitebook with i5 processor & 8Gb RAM. At no point do I go over about 30% CPU utilisation. I want to LIVE stream to facebook and youtube (but not at the same time!).
I've been using OBS with OBScamera for about a month now. I've had excellent success with iPhone 6&7 (720 resolution with 10Mb/s, but if I use 1080 I have to drop to 4Mb/s).
I've had limited success with iphone 5 (until I updated to 2.4.0 I could get it to work at 720 and 1Mb/s, but now with 2.4.0 I'm struggling to get anything). I either get nothing, a static image or occasionally a live feed when setting up the source, but once I save the settings it stops updating.
I've had no success with iphone 4S - just lines on the top half of the display and a really distorted image in the bottom half.

I've tried a fresh install, loads of different resolutions / frame rate / bitrate combinations but am struggling.

I really don't want to rely on the iphone 7 (as its my phone and I want to leave 2 phones permanently setup in the venue).

I get these errors in the OBS log when it starts (but I don't *think* any of them relate to the iOS camera:

```
20:59:59.151: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
20:59:59.151: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
20:59:59.176: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
20:59:59.176: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll': The specified procedure could not be found.
20:59:59.176:  (127)
20:59:59.176: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not loaded
20:59:59.179: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
20:59:59.181: [obs-browser]: Version 2.1.5
20:59:59.182: [obs-browser]: Blacklisted device detected, disabling browser source hardware acceleration.
20:59:59.187: LoadLibrary failed for 'nvEncodeAPI64.dll': The specified module could not be found.
20:59:59.187:  (126)
20:59:59.190: Loading iOS Camera Plugin (version 2.4.0)
20:59:59.214: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
20:59:59.219: No blackmagic support
```

And these are the errors I get in the log when I try to connect to the iphone 5:


```
21:00:20.502: error:   non-existing PPS 0 referenced
21:00:20.502: error:   decode_slice_header error
21:00:20.504: error:   non-existing PPS 0 referenced
21:00:20.504: error:   decode_slice_header error
21:00:20.540: error:   non-existing PPS 0 referenced
21:00:20.540: error:   decode_slice_header error
21:00:20.555: error:   non-existing PPS 0 referenced
21:00:20.555: error:   decode_slice_header error
21:00:21.667: [obs-ios-camera-plugin] Video Decoding queue overloaded. 26 frames behind. Please use a lower quality setting.
21:00:21.667: error:   Frame num change from 13 to 24
21:00:21.667: error:   decode_slice_header error
21:00:21.678: error:   Frame num change from 13 to 24
21:00:21.678: error:   decode_slice_header error

etc etc repeat repeat... until then periodically I get this:

21:00:22.328: error:   Frame num change from 13 to 12
21:00:22.329: error:   decode_slice_header error
21:00:22.344: error:   Frame num change from 13 to 12
21:00:22.344: error:   decode_slice_header error
21:00:22.368: error:   decode_slice_header error
21:00:22.386: error:   Missing reference picture, default is 0
21:00:22.386: error:   decode_slice_header error
21:00:22.415: error:   Frame num change from 13 to 14
21:00:22.415: error:   decode_slice_header error
21:00:22.436: error:   Frame num change from 13 to 14
21:00:22.436: error:   decode_slice_header error
```

That goes on for nearly 2Mb...

I love the concept, and have had great successes - would just love to understand what I need to do for a little more robustness...

PLEASEEEEEEE help!

Thank you guys!

Trev


----------



## pt21 (Feb 2, 2019)

@MaxTrev , an iPhone 5 is over 6 years old technology at this point. I wouldn’t use that and expect good results or good quality video.


----------



## MaxTrev (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah. I know! But I’ve got one spare!!!! *grin*

Perhaps it would be helpful if there was a ‘minimum spec’ information for the iOS app. At the moment it is listed as needing minimum of iPhone 4S. If thats the issue then at least I know and can buy better (but how better?) - It would be really helpful to know for sure if thats the problem. I know an iphone 5 is old - but the camera in there is still amazing and the processor is still pretty impressive.

Thanks for the reply...


----------



## La_Verte (Mar 14, 2019)

Worked once, tried your trouble shooting it does not work anymore on :
iphone 6s
iphone 8

I understand that Dev need money and resources that's why i purchased this app but are you still supporting it ?


----------



## wtsnz (Mar 14, 2019)

La_Verte said:


> Worked once, tried your trouble shooting it does not work anymore on :
> iphone 6s
> iphone 8
> 
> I understand that Dev need money and resources that's why i purchased this app but are you still supporting it ?


Hey La_Verte,

I'm continuing to work on the app yes :) I've noticed that since v2.5.0 was release there is an issue that is causing a crash for a small number of users, and I'm looking into it. The crash reports haven't been great so I've been having a fun time over the last few days trying to replicate & fix the issue. I hope to have a fix out by the end of the weekend.



MaxTrev said:


> Hi Will (or anyone else who can help!),
> Any suggestions...
> I have a Win10 HP Elitebook with i5 processor & 8Gb RAM. At no point do I go over about 30% CPU utilisation. I want to LIVE stream to facebook and youtube (but not at the same time!).
> I've been using OBS with OBScamera for about a month now. I've had excellent success with iPhone 6&7 (720 resolution with 10Mb/s, but if I use 1080 I have to drop to 4Mb/s).
> ...



I made some changes in v2.5.0 that should fix this issue - set the keyframe interval to "Every Frame", and turn the resolution down until the error messages stop happening (this depends on the device), and turn the bitrate to the highest (higher bitrate, less CPU strain, but higher bandwidth). It seems that older devices have a hard time encoding video that was considered very high quality 6 years ago (720p/1080p).

Thanks for the feedback about making this more clear - I'll see what I can do to add some more information regarding best setups on a device by device basis :)


----------



## wtsnz (Mar 14, 2019)

wtsnz updated iOS Camera for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

v2.5.0



> This update improves the behavior when using multiple devices.
> 
> Fixes issues with multiple devices and crashing when closing OBS Studio
> Remove excessive reconnecting to devices. This fixes a bunch of issue with getting multiple devices connected.
> Fix CI building



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## La_Verte (Mar 15, 2019)

wtsnz said:


> Hey La_Verte,
> 
> I'm continuing to work on the app yes :) I've noticed that since v2.5.0 was release there is an issue that is causing a crash for a small number of users, and I'm looking into it. The crash reports haven't been great so I've been having a fun time over the last few days trying to replicate & fix the issue. I hope to have a fix out by the end of the weekend.
> 
> ...


I already have the latest :)

but today it's working ! is it because we need itune OPEN and not only installed ?

Regards


----------



## Lavisarrow (Apr 6, 2019)

hey love the app was just wondering if there was a way to make with work with xsplit vcam?


----------



## davidson (May 2, 2019)

Hi, Will.  Trying to get this app working for the first time, but not sure that the plugin is successfully installing.  I got everything functioning via NDI, but when trying for hard-line, the option for "iOS Camera" is not available in the add source dialouge, even after both plug-ins are installed and the system is rebooted.  

Does that seem to indicate a plug-in installation failure or is that still indicative of a driver problem?


----------



## La_Verte (May 2, 2019)

davidson said:


> Hi, Will.  Trying to get this app working for the first time, but not sure that the plugin is successfully installing.  I got everything functioning via NDI, but when trying for hard-line, the option for "iOS Camera" is not available in the add source dialouge, even after both plug-ins are installed and the system is rebooted.
> 
> Does that seem to indicate a plug-in installation failure or is that still indicative of a driver problem?


Make sure that itune is installed :)


----------



## davidson (May 2, 2019)

It is.


----------



## La_Verte (May 15, 2019)

@wtsnz I am having issue with the plugin, i get some frame drop do you have any troubleshooting for that ?


----------



## visionguild (Jun 7, 2019)

wtsnz said:


> wtsnz updated iOS Camera for OBS Studio with a new update entry:
> 
> v2.5.0
> 
> ...


not sure where to post. I don't get the iOS Camera option in the tools either. I have iTunes installed and all that. See's my iPhone. any help would be awesome


----------



## MidiaNinja (Jun 17, 2019)

I just bought it.
i've tested with a alternative cable and it work well with same inssues of conectivity when i move the phone.
tomorrow i will teste on air.
u can see my test here - https://youtu.be/8j0sW1hu3RQ


----------



## lxke (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi, I just bought this and video quality wise it's pretty nice. I was running it on my iPad Pro 2018 (12.9 inch) running iOS 13 Public Beta 5 and was experiencing massive amounts of lag and delay, it was falling out of sync with the xlr mic connected to my PC, and eventually was a good 10 seconds or so behind whilst dropping frames, especially when I was playing a game. I figured this would be a CPU issue but I have a 9900k @ 5.0GHz, so I was wondering if you have any idea what could be causing this lag? Eventually I turned the resolution down as well as the bitrate and it didn't really change. I was using connected using a USB C cable.


----------



## DTechNation (Sep 14, 2019)

I am looking into buying this software, but I use Xsplit. Is there any way to use the wired iOS connection/app to stream to xsplit or for Skype/websources? Or is Camera for OBS Studio exclusive with OBS?

Thanks and great idea for an app!


----------



## dungi (Sep 18, 2019)

Will you support the new ultra wide camera?


----------



## t1dexpat (Sep 25, 2019)

I seem to be having the same issue as Davidson and Visionguild. Just to be sure, I have the following installed currently:

Newest version on iTunes (updated)
Current version of OBS 64x 24.0.1 Windows
Current iOS Camera Plugin for Windows
Three phones that I've tested with the OBS Camera App (iPhone 6, iPhone 8, iPod Touch)

If I follow wtsnz's directions, I end up getting snagged at step 3.2, and there is no iOS Camera in the sources drop down menu on OBS. I seem to have all the prerequisites to run this. The first time this happened I decided to uninstall OBS and the iOS Camera Plugin, and did fresh installations of each, but I didn't have any luck.  I also made sure my iTunes account was authorized, although this didn't help. 
(edit) Also installed a previous version of iOS Camera Plugin, but that didn't work.

So, first of all, for those of you who have had similar issues in the past, do you know of any fixes out there, not including using NewTek NDI? I'm not ruling NewTek out as an option, but I would like this to work with the cable method.

Anything else that I should be doing that I haven't already mentioned?

Any known programs that may be interfering with this plugin?


----------



## jfc_chaoscat (Sep 26, 2019)

Having the same issue as the post above, $15 for an app was a steep ask, it would be good if you released some detailed support doco. I've fiddled with it for 1/2 a day and would like to see either a solution for tomorrow or refund wtsnz.. anyone know the best method of contacting the developer?


----------



## t1dexpat (Sep 26, 2019)

jfc_chaoscat said:


> Having the same issue as the post above, $15 for an app was a steep ask, it would be good if you released some detailed support doco. I've fiddled with it for 1/2 a day and would like to see either a solution for tomorrow or refund wtsnz.. anyone know the best method of contacting the developer?



Hey there,
A friend of mine was helping me along the way. He tried installing the plugin using an older version of OBS Studio (23.1.0) and it worked, so I did it on my end I now have iOS Camera as a source in the drop down menu.

Which likely means that you'll have to downgrade to 23.1.0 and do the installation again. I also left the plugins and settings so that won't be a problem when you go to downgrade.

I'll need to do a restart to make sure it's working 100%, but so far OBS Studio is recognizing it. 
Problem is, it's still not recognizing my iPhone when I connect it to the PC via USB. I can now add an iOS Source to OBS, but opening the dropdown menu for the iOS Device doesn't give me any options. I've also tried three different USB cables and different USB ports, but that doesn't seem to work. I've also made sure that my computer is authorized with iTunes. Still no good. Also should mention that I did a fresh installation of iTunes as well.

So I got somewhere, but not quite there all the way yet. Perhaps I need to go back to an earlier version of OBS and make sure it all works and then update (or not update?), but at this point I've done enough for today.

If any of you get anywhere please let us know.

edit
So I tried one last time, disconnected everything and reconnected, and now it all works. If you're having this issue, installing OBS Studio version 23.1.0 should solve it.


----------



## adamts13 (Oct 1, 2019)

I can't get it to work. Using Windows 10 64 bit, 64 bit OBS Studio, 64 Bit Plugin in correct location.

Log file says

LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-ios-camera-source.dll': The specified module could not be found.
(126)

I've tried multiple pcs, multiple ios devices, all up to date, have itunes installed. Still no joy.

Any idea what might be the issue... seems there's a dependency of some sort missing.


----------



## Kingggggg (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi!

I bought the app and I would to use it as a webcam, of course Win10 can't recognize it as a webcam so I'm using OBS VirtualCam plugin and they are working very good together, but there is a problem with the audio. 
Win10 doesn't recognize OBS as a microphone, there is a way to solve this problem? 
Of course with OBS iOS Camera plugin audio recording works perfectly. 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## murilomoraesrp (Oct 17, 2019)

DON'T BUY THE APP!
it doens't work. i tried contact (sent 3 emais) with the developer and he doesn't give a shit!

the program doesn't work with windows 10. does not show the plugin on OBS....its a mess!


----------



## dungi (Oct 18, 2019)

It works on my PC very well. I used it quite often. USB and Wifi - both works nice and looks better than a normal Webcam.On Windows10 - with iPhone 5, iPhone 10S and iPhone 11. Newest OBS Version...


----------



## supergtutorials (Oct 28, 2019)

t1dexpat said:


> I seem to be having the same issue as Davidson and Visionguild. Just to be sure, I have the following installed currently:
> 
> Newest version on iTunes (updated)
> Current version of OBS 64x 24.0.1 Windows
> ...



Hi!


t1dexpat said:


> I seem to be having the same issue as Davidson and Visionguild. Just to be sure, I have the following installed currently:
> 
> Newest version on iTunes (updated)
> Current version of OBS 64x 24.0.1 Windows
> ...



Hi!

I had the same problem, but I solved it by installing OBS version 23.1, and version 2.5.0 of the iOS Camera plugin.

iOS Camera Plugin 2.5.0 for Windows: https://github.com/wtsnz/obs-ios-ca...os-camera-source-v2.5.0-Windows-Installer.exe

iOS Camera Plugin 2.5.0 for Macintosh: https://github.com/wtsnz/obs-ios-ca...nload/v2.5.0/obs-ios-camera-source-v2.5.0.pkg

OBS Version 23.1 for Windows x64: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-s...23.1.0/OBS-Studio-23.1-Full-Installer-x64.exe

OBS Version 23.1 for Windows x32: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-s...23.1.0/OBS-Studio-23.1-Full-Installer-x86.exe

OBS Version 23.1 for Macintosh https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/download/23.1.0/obs-mac-23.1-installer.pkg

Thanks, for the attention,
Good Luck.


----------



## andy tzeng (Nov 1, 2019)

Do you meant that iOS show clear video and mirror to PC OBS?
APP: medialink live (free)
https://youtu.be/KIyvywRwsPw


----------



## Kevain (Nov 8, 2019)

I’ve just downloaded the app and it works pretty good. I’m pretty sure that iPhones have the best cameras than any available webcams. I wonder will it be okay to use this app for videostreams for 2 hours and more? I have an iPhone XR and it gets a little bit warm after 15 min of using app


----------



## Dorotea (Dec 5, 2019)

Hey, 

I have been using this app and have had no issues on an iphone 7. I've upgraded to an iphone 11, and when I'm live streaming on youtube, using the same exact settings on the phone and in OBS, the audio is very choppy. The sound of the videos taken by iphone are OK, and the sound from the mic I use, is also fine.

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## dungi (Dec 10, 2019)

Would be cool to use external mic or AirPods as Mic. But year. Currently the audio is very bad. But I guess no one is working on this app anymore. Last Updates are some month away... Maybe make this open source and let us improve the app


----------



## Jimg3555 (Jan 12, 2020)

I've been using this app for a while now and it has been outstanding for me, never had an issue. However, in the last few days, it has suddenly and inexplicably stopped working. No matter what I do I can't get the camera to connect to OBS.
I've reinstalled OBS. I've reinstalled the plugin. I've reinstalled the camera app on my phone. I've installed an old version of OBS (23.1) and an old version of the Camera plugin (2.5.0). Nope. Still not connecting. I have iTunes installed and my USB lead is working, the phone is recognized in iTunes.
I use this plugin/app most weeks, so it's really frustrating. 
Is anyone else having an issue? Will, if you see this, any ideas? Is this a known issue? Are there any tips or suggestions to troubleshoot?
- iOS camera v2.5.1
- OBS 24.0.3
- Windows 10 Home (1909)
- iOS 13.3 (iPhone 11 Pro Max)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jimg3555 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimg3555 said:


> I've been using this app for a while now and it has been outstanding for me, never had an issue. However, in the last few days, it has suddenly and inexplicably stopped working. No matter what I do I can't get the camera to connect to OBS.
> I've reinstalled OBS. I've reinstalled the plugin. I've reinstalled the camera app on my phone. I've installed an old version of OBS (23.1) and an old version of the Camera plugin (2.5.0). Nope. Still not connecting. I have iTunes installed and my USB lead is working, the phone is recognized in iTunes.
> I use this plugin/app most weeks, so it's really frustrating.
> Is anyone else having an issue? Will, if you see this, any ideas? Is this a known issue? Are there any tips or suggestions to troubleshoot?
> ...


Update.
I got this working. I have to have iTunes open in the background otherwise the camera goes off. Not ideal but it's a fix for now.
Perhaps somebody knows what's going on here?


----------



## Netfool (Jan 23, 2020)

1)   Has anyone noticed odd latency issues with this camera set-up?  Not that it's out of sync with other cameras, but if I do a swipe from another source to the iOS Camera, the camera feed starts out black and then switches to the camera after a delay of as much as 600 milliseconds.  (A 500 ms swipe will swipe to a completely blank frame before it cuts to the iOS camera image!)

2)  I can't get iOS Camera audio to appear in the OBS Audio Mixer.   Is there a trick I'm missing?

3)  The iOS Camera image will sometimes freeze in the preview window.  If I switch to the camera I get a live image.  Interestingly the connection dialog on the camera says "USB Connected" when the camera is live, and "USB Waiting for connection" when swapped back to the preview window.

I'm running OBS Studio 24.0.6 on OS X 10.13.6 with the camera running on an iPhone X and v2.5.1 of the iOS Camera plug-in.


----------



## Netfool (Jan 23, 2020)

There are a number of different things that appear to trigger the behavior I described yesterday in post #88, but I have what is a reproducible case on my machine.  It has been tested more than a dozen time.

STEPS TO REPRODUCE

Set-up two scenes.  The first with a Logitech C920 camera as the source and the second with the iOS Camera over USB.
Turn on studio mode.
Configure a 1500 millisecond fade transition.  In the Transitions Settings turn on "Swap Preview/Output Scenes After Transitioning".
Turn off both recording and streaming so we can confirm that we're not seeing a cpu capacity problem.
With the C920 in the output window fade to the iOS Camera.  Note that the image on the output screen and the iPhone screen are both live and that the USB dialog on the iPhone screen says "USB Connected".
Fade back to the C920 webcam.  Note that the image on the preview screen is *frozen*, the image on the iPhone screen is live, and the USB dialog on the iPhone screen says "USB: Waiting for Connection".
Again fade to the iOS camera. Note that the image on the output screen and the iPhone screen are both live and that the USB dialog on the iPhone screen again says "USB Connected".

While it is possible to restore a live image when the preview screen is frozen by selecting the iOS camera settings (under sources), and click on "Reconnect to Device", this is not an acceptable work-around during a live streaming or recording situation.


----------



## Netfool (Jan 25, 2020)

The connect/disconnect issue is SOLVED in this GitHub issue thread.  You need to add the iOS camera to all of the scenes you plan to switch between.  You can hide it behind a different camera so it's output doesn't appear, but it has to be in the input list for each scene.
...still working on the latency issue and the audio issue described in post #88.


----------



## pcann89 (Jan 31, 2020)

I recently started having the video from iOS camera for OBS begin to delay slightly and overtime get quite out of sync from the audio coming in from my audio interface. This never happened until the last few times I've been using it for live streaming to Facebook. Using OBS for Mac version 24.0.6 64 bit and Camera for OBS Studio Version 2.5.3. 

Any insight to this issue would be greatly appreciate!

Currently I have to reconnect to the camera multiple times during the stream to make it sync back up.


----------



## ashmanmedia (Feb 20, 2020)

I just love this plugin... Havent seen my webcam in years... my iPhone 6 looks cam lens is so clear almost dslr clear.

Future idea maybe: Would love to have that animoji thing with iphone replace my head feature live.


----------



## dungi (Feb 20, 2020)

ashmanmedia said:


> Future idea maybe: Would love to have that animoji thing with iphone replace my head feature live.



Currently there is no API for that. But is the guy still developing this app? There was no update in months. Also would miss support for Wide Angle Lens of the iPhone 11 and maybe 2 Camera Support in iOS 13.
Maybe I can help with the development.


----------



## Artem.ru (Mar 21, 2020)

Are there any worthy alternatives to this application and plugin?


----------



## dungi (Mar 23, 2020)

Artem.ru said:


> Are there any worthy alternatives to this application and plugin?



Try OBS Ninja


----------



## unlimitedsounds (Mar 23, 2020)

Is one app better then the other? the NDI APP Vs IOS CAMERA APP??  I have the IOS camera APP, but havent tried the NDI app...


----------



## feral (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm using this:  https://instant-webcam.com/  (IOS) which is free.  It streams your devices camera out to a URL, you can then use the OBS browser to display the stream.


----------



## feral (Mar 26, 2020)

Further, you can remove the onscreen controls on the browser source using Css. Ill post that here when I get around to it.


----------



## Facefullofsnow (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi guys. I've just started with OBS and have a 3 camera setup of MacBook Pro and then iPad and iPhone using this app. It all works perfectly until I connect the iPhone. Strangely when this is connected my upload speed drops down to about 1Mbps! Disconnect the phone and it's fine again. :( Any advice or suggestions very welcome!! 

Thanks


----------



## Roewlerd (Mar 29, 2020)

dungi said:


> Try OBS Ninja



Good back-up solution but when i load the URL into OBS browser it doesnt load through, all is see is this screen:


----------



## dungi (Mar 30, 2020)

Roewlerd said:


> Good back-up solution but when i load the URL into OBS browser it doesnt load through, all is see is this screen:



Maybe activate or deactivate Hardware Acceleration


----------



## Kuffdam (Apr 2, 2020)

Bought this app for £15 

tried running it on my OBS as a 2nd camera on scene 2 with my laptop camera on scene 1, but it was creating a crazy lag which I just couldn’t get rid of. The lag was increasing over time and really out of sync with audio and the main laptop camera.

I then swapped the iPhone camera to scene 1 and it’s working perfectly. Not sure why it needs to be the main camera and not a backup / 2nd camera on OBS, but that fixed it and it’s working perfect now.

Does anyone know if I can add a 2nd iPhone running the same app as another camera? Happy to pay for another app on that phone if it works?

Basically I want to use 2 phones as 2 webcams 

thanks


----------



## Gateway (Apr 3, 2020)

Just tried the latest version on my mac.  When plugged in via usb cable and doing test with my iPhone 11 Max Pro the audio cuts out, the audio is not stable and shutters a lot.  Do I have to make any adjustments anywhere?

Btw thanks for doing this.. im very impressed.  I will try multi iPhone's soon.

Can we get the use of all the lenses for the iPhone 11 Max .. Primary, Ultra-Wide and Telephoto?  I see I can switch between 2 modes but the Ultra-Wide would be awesome!

Also another option would be able to use both front and back cameras? :)


----------



## reshanavatara (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey there, just bought this app but I am unable to download the Windows plugin to connect to my iphone. Something is up with the GitHub link, could anyone help to link me to your install file? Perhaps over a wetransfer

Much appreciated bros!


----------



## RobyCai (Apr 3, 2020)

Someone suggested me to remove  iOS Camera for OBS Studio because It and the app that goes with it has not been updated in a year and it has a history of being crash-phone.
it's really?
How can I uninstall iOS Camera?


----------



## MixedByKip (Apr 9, 2020)

Feature request: ability to use the wide-angle 0.5x camera on the iPhone 11. Besides that it’s working great. Thanks for developing it.


----------



## GoldBeta (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey so i bought the app for like 18 euros and used a USB cable to connect it, I only get around 0.7 MB/s of bandwith, i'm not using an original cable because the one of the iPhone 11 pro is USB c which my computer doesn't have. Could this be it or is something wrong. it not a steady delay either. it's like it keeps incresing overtime


----------



## ozgeersu (Apr 17, 2020)

Dear Friends,

I had a rather frequent communication with Will Townsend, the iOS Camera for OBS developer, and he was very kind to reply my mails in details in his earliest possible convenience.

As far as my experience is concerned, maybe the following tips may be of some help for those who may / has run into problems:

- Under Windows 10, iOS Camera for OBS, OBS Studio and my Iphone X is working great, without any problem at all, always available in the system. Refresh / reconnect to devices works perfect.

A quick note here, I tried NDI / Over Wifi cameras, there is a HUGE performance difference in favour of lightning cabled OBS Camera against WIFI connected  cams, no matter where the lightning / Usb Iphone is connected, be directly to my laptop Usb or powered / unpowered Usb's. With lightning cable, there is ALMOST NO LATENCY / NO DELAY, sometimes 300/400  ms. at maximum, regardless of Internet speed. (I am using a fiber connection with average 20 Mbps upload.)  

I would not recommend any WIFI Cams (unless you are forced to use Android device).

- Definitely USE ORIGINAL Apple cable. Many of the third party cables either don't work efficiently, or not at all, as they may be designed to supply charge only, without the data bus.

- However, I have multiple powered / unpowered Usb hubs to feed around 10-15 mixed Usb 2.0 / 3.0 devices, fed by only 2 Usb ports from my laptop, being 1 Usbc and 1 Usb. 3.0 classic.

An important recommendation: Even though I have multiple USB/ USBC hubs, I prefer to connect iOS camera device (number one priority) and my USB microphone (in the second place) AS CLOSE AS to the laptop connections, (preferably direct to laptop body) or a very well POWERED USB hubs, rather than putting them in secondary serial hubs, or at the end of the usb hub chains.

- The moment I attach a second iOS camera as a secondary webcam source, let it be an ipad or Iphone 5, no matter what my configuration / usb port is, the second camera freezes in maximum 5 minutes, while Iphone X continues to work flawless within the same rig.

Please note that for sure Iphone 5 and 4-5 years old ipads may be outdated, even though they have the latest iOS upgrades and decent cameras. This may be the reason. I would like to know the results , the experience details when a very recent iPhone X/11 and/or very recent Ipads are connected / used as secondary (or even third) iOS cams simultaneously.

- While this is happening, a Usb Webcam (Atech 1280/720p) is working perfectly whether there is a problem with multiple iOS cams or not, without any problems.  However, I am very reluctant to use these relatively lo-res webcams when iOS cameras' wonderful capture quality is concerned. Even an iPhone5 cam capture quality was far better than a 1280x720 Webcam.

- VERY IMPORTANT / ITUNES ISSUE

As Mr. Townsend implies, the iOS device(s) must AT LEAST ONCE be connected and recognized by iTunes at the same laptop. Then it creates a FIXED fingerprint code (different for every iOS device) used to be later on.

However, in my case, even though all my iOS devices are well recognized by Itunes, OBS / OBS camera software stops recognizing /refreshing / reconnecting the previously recognized device, showing NONE in the sources, no matter whatever I tried, including a zillion permutations / combinations.

I MUST always keep the iTunes running at the background for iOS Camera to work, the moment I stop iTunes, the solid working IphoneX cam stops running. I repeat again, this situation is specific to my circumstances.

While I do not have any knowledge /tech bcg why iTunes is needed at all, this philosopy is like a maintaining a marrige or windows running on a pc: "As long as it works, don't touch, don't investigate!" :). So I do not need to know the need, at all! :) It works and I keep silent. :)

I have also discussed this with Mr. Townsend, the developer, and informed him about this. Naturally, it is difficult for thim to come back to me with a correct answer from a distance. He stated that this may be a known issue, and some systems may react this way.

I wish(ed) he may have a look at this in a possible future upgrade.

Due to this iTunes task running in the background, I have an additional %3-7 CPU load in my performance, and some impact at System Ram, the latter of course, rather negligable.

Finally, if it may help, my way of RUN SEQUENCE may help to some of you, whether you INSTALL FIRST or reconnect / refresh your own iOS device.

1) First, run iTunes.
(If you do not have my specific problem I stated above, to say if you have already introduced your device to Itunes ONCE and installed your cam and your cam always shows later on without the need of iTunes running t the background each time,  you may skip this.)

2) Run Obs. 

3) Run iOS app on the device. Set your own camera defaults (front/rear) / resolution / mic mute-unmute / fps rate / bitrate, as the app does not store any settings. (Blink blink, "SAVE PROFILES" maybe in possible future upgrades?
However, if you are already using with defaults, if it is ok, do not change anything.)

Mine is -1280/720p, -30 Fps, -Bitrate 10000 Kbps, -Keyframe Interval Automatic, -Output Usb.

IMPORTANT! Do not forget to arrange or rearrange · POI AE/AF · AE/AF LOCK · AE · ZOOM adjustments before the broadcast, depending on your camera angle and studio light conditions, as tyou will be touching your devices' screens while tring to adjust the app settings and you will be probably losing focus or AE, if you do not pay attention to this.

4) Connect the lightning cable.

5) Refresh / reconnect the iOS device (if it does not already show up.)

Et Voila!

Last, but not the least, one of my four hour - very long educational broadcasts, this one being on the ancient ruins of Pompeii Italy may be seen from this link, where the iOS cam worked smoothly even under very heavy, CPU / GPU tasks (e.g. google earth rendering or quickGoogle Maps Streetview refreshes.) duing this four-hour live marathon. The broadcast is in Turkish, though.

I would like to hear from those who has / had similar issues or some tips that may ease this process.

Below is (not that important) three screen caps. 

Thank you for your time.

Best Regards

ÖZGE ERSU
Professional Tourist Guide · Travel Expert · Radio Documentary Producer · Broadcaster
www.ersu.net


----------



## ozgeersu (Apr 17, 2020)

This is the broadcast link for Pompeii with iPhoneX and Webcam for OBS / OBS Studio.








						POMPEII · BİR GÜNDE KÜLE GÖMÜLEN TARİH
					

LIVE AT POMPEIIÖZGE ERSU · YOUTUBE CANLI YAYINLARI #2ÖZGE ERSU GEZİLERİ DEVAM EDİYOR!Özge Ersu ile Pompeii Üzerine Her ŞeyPompeii İtalya · Vezüv Yanardağı Et...




					youtu.be


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Apr 17, 2020)

Can we please get support of all the cameras on the IPhone11?
As well as a option to remove the controls on the capture screen?
(I use a clip on widescreen lens, and the clip is constantly pushing the button underneath, and often my hand will hit the lock when I’m setting up.... 
maybe a “performance mode” 
(That might keep the phone cool too)


----------



## Gateway (Apr 18, 2020)

I have great results with my iPhone 11Max pro connected to my macbook.. I run into issues when I connect another iPhone that things start to fall apart.  Not to mention trying to get the second iPhone to work its a constant struggle..


----------



## Kuffdam (Apr 19, 2020)

Kuffdam said:


> Bought this app for £15
> 
> tried running it on my OBS as a 2nd camera on scene 2 with my laptop camera on scene 1, but it was creating a crazy lag which I just couldn’t get rid of. The lag was increasing over time and really out of sync with audio and the main laptop camera.
> 
> ...



I noticed the same issue, but to answer ur question.... I’m running 2 iPhones with this app and I can’t fix the lag issue on one cam. Scene 1 phone runs perfectly, but scene 2 iPhone lags and it gets bigger and bigger.

I’ve also noticed that when I use an IPhone 8, it’s perfect, yet when I run the app on the iPhone 11 it has a constant lag. I’ve tried everything including changing the output, putting the phone on airplane mode, rebooting it, changing the cable I use.... nothing improves it

one thing I did manage to do was to have one phone set up as screen capture mode and have the app open and just zoom in to remove all the buttons seen on the screen, that seemed to run perfectly with no lag, the other phone running OBS camera app..

that’s my work around


----------



## Gateway (Apr 20, 2020)

Kuffdam said:


> I noticed the same issue, but to answer ur question.... I’m running 2 iPhones with this app and I can’t fix the lag issue on one cam. Scene 1 phone runs perfectly, but scene 2 iPhone lags and it gets bigger and bigger.
> 
> I’ve also noticed that when I use an IPhone 8, it’s perfect, yet when I run the app on the iPhone 11 it has a constant lag. I’ve tried everything including changing the output, putting the phone on airplane mode, rebooting it, changing the cable I use.... nothing improves it
> 
> ...



Is the author still working on this? 2 iOS devices seem to have issues .. I have tried many as tests and overtime the 2nd one comes in, lag starts to happen, it takes so many tries to get the second device working etc.. :(


----------



## Antonij (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello! I'm using the NDI HX Camera app, trying to connect an iphone without wifi via a lightning cable on win 10, but  OBS doesn't see the iphone. This won't work with NDI HX Camera on win? On os x via cable works well.


----------



## motoministries (Apr 25, 2020)

I've downloaded the iPhone app to my iPhone 8+ and installed the iPhone plugin to my notebook (HP spectre 2017).  After installing and several reboots on both systems, I'm still not seeing iPhone Video Capture option.  i'm attaching my current logging file.


----------



## SpikeTheYouth (Apr 28, 2020)

travisham said:


> If/when this comes to be a feature I'd be eager to try it out! I have 2 reasons why I would find this helpful:
> 
> 1. On a small scale, I never stop being surprised by the quality of audio from the humble iPhone mic, and I could see this being helpful for quick projects.
> 2. On a larger scale, I'm using OBS to stream the services at out church. We use a Canon DSLR as our primary close shot, my iPhone as our secondary wide shot, slides are brought in via NDI, and audio comes direct from the sound board. The audio situation is less than ideal as the mix going to OBS for streaming is identical to what's coming through FOH, and thus missing out on the ambience of the room, the sound of the congregation's voice, and instruments with a lot stage volume are barely audible since they don't need to be turned up much from FOH. To solve this, I need to get an additional audio source for an ambient mic. Assuming it's possible, using the mic already built into my iPhone seems like it could be a good solution for adding a bit of ambience from the room underneath the board mix.
> ...




We have a Behringer X18 and had the same issues. We created two buses, one for FOH and one for broadcast and gain staged them both evenly. We then adjusted the volume to mice for FOH according to our liking.


----------



## dreamkast (May 1, 2020)

Using Iphone 11 with OBS on Macbook Air. The camera and audio is connected fine but the image will freeze indefinitely shortly after the streaming begins. Please help.


----------



## Izm1 (May 1, 2020)

Having same issue, new to this, all seems to work ok until OBS camera running via usb or NDI freezes indefinitely and/or moves in slow motion, or glitches


----------



## Fenrir (May 6, 2020)

Cleaned up all the irrelevant discussion. Please move all further discussion for solutions that are not the iOS Camera for OBS Studio to another thread. It is wildly inappropriate to be advertising in someone else's resource thread.


----------



## zakkleifeste (May 7, 2020)

The new update has caused significant delay/lag and is currently unusable. Has anyone found a work around? Or does anyone have the previous version IPA file? I wish I would've been backing up my iPhone so I could just use the old version. It was working perfectly before.


----------



## Dapperstache (May 7, 2020)

zakkleifeste said:


> The new update has caused significant delay/lag and is currently unusable. Has anyone found a work around? Or does anyone have the previous version IPA file? I wish I would've been backing up my iPhone so I could just use the old version. It was working perfectly before.



I had the same issue. I rebooted the PC. Problem solved.


----------



## Dapperstache (May 7, 2020)

All I can say is great work! I do wonder if perhaps as the app comes along if there might be a way to emulate shallow bokeh dof, similar to the focos app? Obviously its all software trickery, but it would save a lot of money as opposed to buying a DLSR or Beastgrip/lenses/dofadapter, etc.

Again, great job.


----------



## zakkleifeste (May 7, 2020)

Dapperstache said:


> I had the same issue. I rebooted the PC. Problem solved.



Good suggestion. Another work around is this app: https://www.cinema5d.com/how-to-str...ee-using-newtek-ndi-hx-camera-and-obs-studio/


----------



## zakkleifeste (May 7, 2020)

zakkleifeste said:


> Good suggestion. Another work around is this app: https://www.cinema5d.com/how-to-str...ee-using-newtek-ndi-hx-camera-and-obs-studio/


Did the restart. Didn't work. I'm also on a Mac. I'm sticking with my workaround for now. The NDI app doesn't give you a lot of options, but it works for now.


----------



## ozgeersu (May 7, 2020)

The update features look good but I am also experiencing latency. Especially in green screen. No workaroun for the time being...


----------



## Big Baker (May 12, 2020)

This app is not worth $20. I appreciate that someone took the time to make this but the camera is laggy and the quality isn’t too great either. I’m using Mac but I couldn’t even run 2 cameras at at the same time.
Found this app and it works heaps better: https://apps.apple.com/au/app/clean-camera/id1508874265


----------



## Kuffdam (May 12, 2020)

Big Baker said:


> This app is not worth $20. I appreciate that someone took the time to make this but the camera is laggy and the quality isn’t too great either. I’m using Mac but I couldn’t even run 2 cameras at at the same time.
> Found this app and it works heaps better: https://apps.apple.com/au/app/clean-camera/id1508874265



im going to say that as a new member, this being ur only post - ur the author plugging thus

Please fix the issues with that app, it doesn’t work as advertised - it crashes when you add a 2nd camera, it doesn’t make use of the 3 cameras on an iPhone 11


----------



## Big Baker (May 14, 2020)

Kuffdam said:


> im going to say that as a new member, this being ur only post - ur the author plugging thus
> 
> Please fix the issues with that app, it doesn’t work as advertised - it crashes when you add a 2nd camera, it doesn’t make use of the 3 cameras on an iPhone 11


No I saw someone share it a while ago. I have tried to get a refund on the OBS camera cause it doesn’t work well for me but I can use 2 phones (actually 3) fine with that clean camera app. I’d say there’s probably just an issue on your side if you’ve tried it and it’s not working. The latest phone I have is an iPhone 7 though so I don’t know about the 3 cameras but I am able to zoom in fine


----------



## dgaudet (May 14, 2020)

I'm looking at getting this app so I can use 2 or 3 iPhones at the same time via USB in Windows, but I'm not sure if it will work well based on the previous comments and about the longer term viability. There were no updates to the iOS app for almost a year even though it had known bugs/issues. That being said, I am glad that there's been some recent updates, but it's most likely due to the current situation which has an increase in people webcasting and possibly the developer having more time on his hands.

Also, it looks like the price used to be $9.99 and it's now $15.99. I don't know if this was fairly recent, or pre-COVID19.

Does anyone have 2 or 3 iPhones working well with OBS Studio iOS Camera Plugin at 1080p30 or 1080p60 with USB on a fairly powerful system (and on multiple USB Root Hubs)?

I'm currently using EpocCam and it's working well for me at 1080p30 in OBS at 10bits per pixel, but it only supports one device over USB at a time. Another positive point for EpocCam is that it can be used with other apps and not just OBS. There's also a free version of the app you can use to try it out at 640 x 480. (While the free app worked for me, I wasn't sure if 1080p30 would until I purchased due to the free version's limitation).


----------



## spase (May 21, 2020)

I liked the older version of the OBS camera with only 1 view. Is there a way to go back to that version on my iPhone? 

Thank You


----------



## Thariel Tedd (May 22, 2020)

supergtutorials said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Hi!
> ...




the version of OBS CAMERA IOS continues with 3.0?


----------



## ozgeersu (May 24, 2020)

After days and nights, weeks trying all Obs Camera, Ndi, CleanFeed etc (all paid versions) , I installed EPOC CAM PRO (Paid version.) 

Finally a solution that works over USB/WIFI smoothly with Windows10 & IphoneX without any problem at all. Camera is always live, active as soon as I return to app after I receive a call or switch iphone windows, no loss of signal, no delay (Obs on ethernet cable, iphone on wifi at the same network), I did many live Youtube broadcasts / zoom etc /via Obs Virtula Camera) 3, 4 and sometimes 5 hours long, did not fail even for 1 second. 

So I am quitting all the other progs for the sake of stability. One downside isonly one cam be active, dual or multi deviceas are not allowed. Anyway, I was never able to activate more than one iOs device before with previous programs I mentioned, so I am at least happy with a very smooth never failing single cam via iphone.


----------



## RafalB (May 26, 2020)

I use OBS Camera over than a year and work awesome, past three month I use 4K resolution and work quite nice but after last update I see the video quality is worse. I use 3 different iPhone at the same time


----------



## CrossedRoss (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey, I've been using this app for a little over a month with my iphone 6s and before the latest app update I had no problems with the app when streaming on twitch, but after the update my phone will randomly disconnect even though its just chilling plugged in to my computer. I can reconnect it by hitting the "reconnect to device button" most of the time although sometimes I have to unplug and replug in my phone to get it to be seen in the app but it is really annoying when I'm streaming. This will happen like 6-10 times an hour for seemingly no reason even though I follow all the steps (I've found that it disconnects less when I have itunes closed) would love a solution :)


----------



## Karl Latham (Jul 11, 2020)

OBS Camera worked flawlessly for a little while on my IPhone6, now it is freezing and disconnecting over and over and over again midstream. Any recommendations to fix this issue greatly appreciated


----------



## VSW (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi All,

Similar to others that have posted here, we are now having continuous iPhone disconnect issues with the Camera for OBS app (which appears to happen randomly) before going live and during our live streaming using two iPhones connected via a 10' lightening to USB cables to our MacBook Pro.  We don't use the iPhone mics for audio.  Using refresh or reconnect within the IOS Camera source in OBS frequently has no effect.  At times, the iPhones don't even show up in the drop down menu for iOS device when we click on properties in the iOS camera source in OBS.   Other times, only one of the iPhones shows up on the list.  Unplugging the USB cable doesn't seem to help.  We have tried a different cable, but still have the random disconnect.  Sometimes we shutdown OBS and restart it, but that is a temporary fix.  The app is great when it works, but it has become frustrating to use for our live-streaming for the past six weeks or more.

Our setup:

- two iPhones - X and 8, which are up to date and no other video sources
- MacBook Pro with latest Catalina updates
- latest version of OBS Studio ie 25.0.8
- latest version of Camera for OBS app ie 3.0.3
- camera output via USB at 20000kbps with keyframe interval of 10
- all other apps on the iPhones are closed before connecting to the laptop
- bluetooth and cellular are turned off on the iPhones
- stream to YouTube at 1280x720p at 30fps (we only stream to YouTube)
- only have OBS, Chrome and/or Safari running on the laptop during our livestream (the latter to monitor the livestream)
- wifi is turned off on the MacBook Pro during live-streaming
- latency set to low in iOS Camera source properties and hardware decoder is off (ie default setting)
- only use one scene
- separate audio
- encoding in OBS is via x.264 with video bitrates set at between 2,500 to 5,000 (we have 20Mbps upload speed)

Any suggestions or recommendations are welcome to address the disconnect issues.  We do want two video streams.

Is it related to OBS Studio or the app "Camera for OBS"?  Is there a particular setting in OBS that may assist?  Is there a particular order in which to connect devices?  Are their particular settings in Camera for OBS that work best?  Is two iPhones too much for OBS?  Is it related to MacOS or Windows 10?  Why, at times, do the iPhones not even show up in the iOS Camera source?  Why doesn't reconnect and/or refresh seem to frequently have no effect?   There are just some of my questions to this ongoing issue.

Thanks.


----------



## VSW (Sep 7, 2020)

We are now using a new Win 10 computer and the random disconnects of our iPhones in OBS no longer occurs, which is great.  Also, other issues of the image size fitting the canvas that we were having have also resolved with our Win 10 computer.   The app just seems to work better within Win 10.

We now stream at 1080p at 30 fps (that setting is used for the iPhones, OBS canvas and OBS output).  Sometimes we use an iPhone 11 (using wide angle lens) and sometimes an iPhone 10.  We also use an iPhone 8 as our second camera.  The iPhones are connected via USB with 10' cables directly plugged into the computer in USB 3 ports.  In the app on the iPhones, the output bitrate is set to 20000 kbps and keyframe interval is to every 10 frames.  We don't use the audio from the iPhones.   My issue is with the resolution of the images coming form the iPhone 11 and 10 - the resolution of images from the iPhone 8 are just better.  In OBS, we use a Keyframe of 2, Profile at high, Tune at film, Bitrate at 5000 and x.264 as encoder.   We have about 20Mbps upload speed via a wired internet.

I am wondering what are good settings for the iPhones, especially to improve the resolution of the images coming from the iPhone X and 11.  Should I up the bitrate and/or the keyframe interval on the iPhones?  Will that introduce any lag?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## dandoghi (Nov 1, 2020)

hello; i am using the ios camera app, plus NDI, plus virtualcamera in obs, but i cannot get it how to use the iphone's mic source; i use this in zoom, but the sound need to be taken from the PC directly instead, which created a lag between video and audio. please help! thank you!


----------



## eno_q (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello, 
I have trouble adding the iOS source in two scenes, So le preview one get freeze, if I tray to reconnect this one, the another one will work but the  previous one will not. Any idea how to fix it?  Since I am using 3 cameras and in three different scenes, The obs start crashing, Never happen before in 8 months .
Any Idea , 
Thanks


----------



## eno_q (Dec 2, 2020)

eno_q said:


> Hello,
> I have trouble adding the iOS source in two scenes, So le preview one get freeze, if I tray to reconnect this one, the another one will work but the  previous one will not. Any idea how to fix it?  Since I am using 3 cameras and in three different scenes, The obs start crashing, Never happen before in 8 months .
> Any Idea ,
> Thanks



1 Camera Iphone12Pro  with Camera OBS, this app, 1 camera Iphone7  wireless with Epoccam Pro  and one with video capture device and a reflex.


----------



## groundedGeek (Dec 3, 2020)

I am having an issue that just started recently... everything has been working great, awesome streams, app is perfect... but as of about a week ago, it randomly will glitch every few seconds... like the image is clear, then it will pixelize over movement, come clear again... a few seconds later, same thing... over and over... I've tried disconnecting, reconnecting... refreshing devices...trying a different lightning cable... trying a different iPhone...  removing devices... reinstalling the entire program and plugin and itunes... and more recently a complete reset of the Windows 10 OS, reinstallation of everything... and same issue.  I don't understand what could be different, it's worked beautifully up until now.

Everything on the iPhone is smooth as silk, I don't see the app glitching... but the image in OBS is constantly.  Very disappointing after so many successful streams up until now.  Any ideas?


----------



## katmcdowell (Dec 9, 2020)

groundedGeek said:


> I am having an issue that just started recently... everything has been working great, awesome streams, app is perfect... but as of about a week ago, it randomly will glitch every few seconds... like the image is clear, then it will pixelize over movement, come clear again... a few seconds later, same thing... over and over... I've tried disconnecting, reconnecting... refreshing devices...trying a different lightning cable... trying a different iPhone...  removing devices... reinstalling the entire program and plugin and itunes... and more recently a complete reset of the Windows 10 OS, reinstallation of everything... and same issue.  I don't understand what could be different, it's worked beautifully up until now.
> 
> Everything on the iPhone is smooth as silk, I don't see the app glitching... but the image in OBS is constantly.  Very disappointing after so many successful streams up until now.  Any ideas?


I am also having the same problem. It was fine until just a couple of weeks ago and my iphone works fine as a camera on zoom but on OBS it is glitching a lot. The only difference is I use a mac.


----------



## groundedGeek (Dec 28, 2020)

katmcdowell said:


> I am also having the same problem. It was fine until just a couple of weeks ago and my iphone works fine as a camera on zoom but on OBS it is glitching a lot. The only difference is I use a mac.


Unrelated, but can I ask how you're using it as a Zoom cam also?


----------



## pinchi (Jan 5, 2021)

I really like the concept but it would be great (and personally I think worth the money) if a simple feature like sharing iPhone/iPad screen was added to the app as well. Thanks.


----------



## pinchi (Jan 5, 2021)

groundedGeek said:


> Unrelated, but can I ask how you're using it as a Zoom cam also?


I think it should be by going to zoom and selecting "Obs Virtual Cam" as video source.


----------



## poetsoulfighter (Oct 17, 2022)

dungi said:


> It works on my PC very well. I used it quite often. USB and Wifi - both works nice and looks better than a normal Webcam.On Windows10 - with iPhone 5, iPhone 10S and iPhone 11. Newest OBS Version...


Do you work for the developer because many of these questions seem to go in answered. I have win 10 OBS studio 28.0.3 installed. I followed all the steps in downloading iTunes, downloading the iOS camera app for OBS studio, closed OBS studio, unplugged iPhone, and installed the app and nothing shows up in the source tab. Did this 3-4 times. Nothing. Restarted numerous times. Nothing!


----------



## poetsoulfighter (Oct 17, 2022)

murilomoraesrp said:


> DON'T BUY THE APP!
> it doens't work. i tried contact (sent 3 emais) with the developer and he doesn't give a shit!
> 
> the program doesn't work with windows 10. does not show the plugin on OBS....its a mess!


I’m glad I got the free version because  I have win 10 OBS studio 28.0.3 installed. I followed all the steps in downloading iTunes, downloading the iOS camera app for OBS studio, closed OBS studio, unplugged iPhone, and installed the app and nothing shows up in the source tab. Did this 3-4 times. Nothing. Restarted numerous times.


----------



## poetsoulfighter (Oct 17, 2022)

murilomoraesrp said:


> DON'T BUY THE APP!
> it doens't work. i tried contact (sent 3 emais) with the developer and he doesn't give a shit!
> 
> the program doesn't work with windows 10. does not show the plugin on OBS....its a mess!


I just spent hours and I got it to work, let me know if you want help. I went in c://program files/obs-studio/ and clicked the uninstall program and let it uninstall , I think whent back into c://program files and deleted the obs-studio folder. I think deleted all the NDI program and the obs-ios-camera-source program. I restarted and made sure my phone was not connected. I then installed the obs lastest version and when it opened I closed it Make sure you have the lastest version of Itunes installed. . I then downloaded and installed the obs-ios-camera-source-2.9.3-windows-x64-Installer it's going to ask to install it into the c://program files/obs-studio/  approve it.  After it installed. I opended OBS clicked the source and it was there. I connected my camera etc and it worked. I hope this helped. 


murilomoraesrp said:


> it doens't work. i tried contact (sent 3 emais) with the developer and he doesn't give a shit!
> 
> the program doesn't work with windows 10. does not show the plugin on OBS....its a mess!


----------



## Pixleyguy (Oct 20, 2022)

poetsoulfighter said:


> Do you work for the developer because many of these questions seem to go in answered. I have win 10 OBS studio 28.0.3 installed. I followed all the steps in downloading iTunes, downloading the iOS camera app for OBS studio, closed OBS studio, unplugged iPhone, and installed the app and nothing shows up in the source tab. Did this 3-4 times. Nothing. Restarted numerous times. Nothing!


I've had the same problem. I found out that I had inadvertently disabled the iTunes Load on Startup. I don't know if this is your issue, but you might check.


----------

